# Ablerta Snowy White Owl-knit



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

It is a cold and snowy day in Alberta and as we drove to our lake cottage we were on the lookout for the majestic Snowy White Owl.
She is often seen sitting on the fence posts searching for mice or other small prey with her brilliant yellow eyes.
This pattern is a realistic representation of this majestic bird that frequents the prairies. 
Easy to knit, the only difficulty with this pattern is the knitting with both Foxy and Simply Soft at the same time to create the feathers.

$3.75 Cdn- Paypal preferred but will accept cheques or Money orders if you PM me first.
Download it directly here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowy-white-owl

Since we are all housebound from the cold weather, why not spend the time with your yarn and needles?

Enjoy..xo


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

love owls if possible could we see a pic of the real one? your s are gorgeous glad they won't go hungry


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

elly69 said:


> love owls if possible could we see a pic of the real one? your s are gorgeous glad they won't go hungry


Have several in the harddrive at home in Edmonton but unfortunately I AM at the lake cottage and have only the laptop with me.. can post when we get back to the city.. meanwhile go onto the internet and google Snowy White Owl.. they are truly majestic! xo


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet and the mice are a cute touch!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Those fellows are so cute! 
Here is one of my favourite owl pictures, it is Raptors Reach by Gandy but we have always called him Mr. Swoop


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazing owls


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Owls are one of my favourite birds. I've got 4 sitting on my table, looking at me right now. I love that yarn colour on the fluffy one. Is that what you mean be knitting the two yarns together? They look so soft like that. Goodness me... do you get black rats in Canada. Now they would scare me. This is the first year it seems the field mice have left my loft alone, so maybe your Fluffy Snowies have soured over here for lunch. It sure looks cold there. At least we haven't got the snow in the South of UK.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Owls are one of my favourite birds. I've got 4 sitting on my table, looking at me right now. I love that yarn colour on the fluffy one. Is that what you mean be knitting the two yarns together? They look so soft like that. Goodness me... do you get black rats in Canada. Now they would scare me. This is the first year it seems the field mice have left my loft alone, so maybe your Fluffy Snowies have soured over here for lunch. It sure looks cold there. At least we haven't got the snow in the South of UK.


Yes, I did the white one in worsted only to show it is viable as a pattern without the Foxy. Then I did a few more in the worsted with the Foxy together. Parts of her are done with white foxy together with black worsted and parts with white foxy and white worsted. It is bulky to knit but achieves the feathers look. There are a few rats in Canada but mostly just these dark brown large mice. Thanks for the comments xo Wendy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Amazing owls


Thanks Pat.. after a year "hiding in the bush" I figured with this horrific snow and cold here it was "time". lol xo wendy


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love owls they are my favourite animal.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> It is a cold and snowy day in Alberta and as we drove to our lake cottage we were on the lookout for the majestic Snowy White Owl.
> She is often seen sitting on the fence posts searching for mice or other small prey with her brilliant yellow eyes.
> This pattern is a realistic representation of this majestic bird that frequents the prairies.
> Easy to knit, the only difficulty with this pattern is the knitting with both Foxy and Simply Soft at the same time to create the feathers.
> ...


Love these "Owly Hooters" Wendy! You are just one fabulous talented lady! Soooo looking forward to the pics of the real one! Take care my beloved friend! Xo looking forward to seeing your next project! Xo💞🌹 hugs 😘


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute. :thumbup:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Coming to Edmonton in June. ( from Australia). I am so lookin,g forward to seeing all your different animals and flowers.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Coming to Edmonton in June. ( from Australia). I am so lookin,g forward to seeing all your different animals and flowers.


Do email me when you are in our area.. would love to meet you.. hugs xo wendy


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks again for sharing your imagination! Have been with grandchildren in Bonnyville all of last week and had a church pancake supper this week to prepare for. Have been thinking of you daily. Hugs, LorrAINE


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Adorable


----------

